# Chocolate Bayou tournament 11th of Sept.



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

*Lutes Marine on Chocolate Bayou*
*Tournament #3*​
*September 11th *​
*$ 40 Entry fee*​
*6:00am - 3:00pm*​
*Door Prizes at weigh-in*​
*A portion of the money goes to Sea Center Texas for flounder restocking*​
*CATAGORIES*
*Heaviest Redfish under 25"*
*-**Determined by weight*
*-RED must be in the slot** (20" - 25")*

*Blackjack **Spec*
*-**Determined by length*
*-Fish closest to 21" inches without going over, tail pinched*
*-Spec must exceed 15"*

*Heaviest LIVE Flounder*
*-Flounder must be alive and in good condition*
*-Determined by weight *
*-Flounder must exceed 15"*

*Bonus Pot*
*TEAM/Boat Stringer*
*TEAM is everyone on your boat ONLY*
*-Consists of 1 Redfish (in slot),*
*1 Speckled Trout (Under 25"), & 1 LIVE Flounder *
*-determined by combined weigh**t*
*-These fish may not be used in other categories*

*ALL FLOUNDER will be given to TPWD for breeding and restocking Galveston fish.*​
****In case of a tie, the first fisherman to weigh in their catch will be deemed the winner.*​
*Point will be given for the top ten fish weighed in for each category. The top 15 fisherman with the highest points, total, at the end of the year, will battle it out, at the invitational in November. *​


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

*Fishing Rules and Regulations*
*1. Tournament begins Saturday September 11th at 6 am and ends at 3 pm. **Everyone must check in the morning of the tournament.*
*You must be in line, to weigh-in by 3pm sharp.*
*2. All Texas Parks and Wildlife rules and laws will be enforced.*
*3. By entering in the tournament you are agreeing to the release form set fourth and cannot hold Lutes Marine liable for damages, injury or death.*
*4. This is an individual tournament, except for the TEAM Stringer, which means everyone on your boat / vessel.*
*5. Everyone in your boat must be entered in the tournament.*
*6. All fish must be taken by Rod and Reel only!*
*7. Artificial and live bait allowed
8. Any fish that is deemed illegal will result in all the contestants' fish to be disqualified in all categories.
THIS INCLUDES ALL MUTILATED AND ALTERED FISH.
9. Boundaries include any location West of the Galveston I-45 Causeway and any body of water East of Christmas and Drum Bay, including Greens Cut, West Bay, Chocolate Bay / Bayou, Halls Bay/ Bayou, San Luis Pass, Cold Pass, Bastrop Bay/ Bayou. Areas not within the fishing area are: East Galveston Bay or adjacent bodies of water, any Jetty Complex, any "Beach front", Surfside, Brazos River, Matagorda and its adjacent bodies of water.
10. An adult must accompany any minor, under the age of sixteen, fishing in the tournament
11. No pooling fish from other boats.
12. This is an amateur fishing tournament, Sorry "NO GUIDES" allowed.
13. You may only use the same fish in one Category.
14. You must know what category you are going to enter your fish in before approaching the weigh-in table.
15. The more people that fish in the tournament, the more places that will be paid out. One place for every 15 entry's to the tournament per division. Lutes Marine has the right to round up entries to add another payout.

All decisions made by the Weigh Master committee are final!!!!!​*


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

*For direction or questions call*

*LUTES MARINE*

*281 393 1021*

*www.lutesmarine.com*​


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Come out and help support the flounder ..... portion of the entry goes to Sea Center and the rest back to the anglers.

Also, all flounder brought to the weigh-in must be alive as they will be sent to Sea Center for breeding more Galveston fish


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

So far we are still planning on the tournament this weekend, but we might be fishing in pastures if the tides don't come back down ....

TPWD said they will bring their truck for the flounder, Friday afternoon, so if it clears and anyone wants to doante a few fish for restocking, Friday is a good day to drop some off at Lutes Marine.

The flounder truck will be there.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

DUDE .... this weather makes me want to fish .....how about you ?

Well why not help out the flounder and come fish this fun tournament .... 

CHOCOLATE BAYOU ....wher it's better on the bayou


----------



## SpoonColors (Oct 29, 2007)

Where can I get more details about the Tourney at Lutes Marine? I can be reached at [email protected]


----------

